# Cloudy Water, white flacky substance



## LimiteEdS (Aug 8, 2009)

We recently changed the water in our tank and after a couple of days we noticed it turned a bit cloudy and there is white flacky looking stuff floating on the top and layered all over everything in the tank...rocks, plants, etc...

Any suggestions?


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, the water will tend to get a little cloudy after a water change, it should clear up in a couple of days 

And as for the white flaky stuff... it's probably just calcium deposits in your tank. You can just clean it off via some elbow grease!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Some water conditioners will cause white stuff floating around the tank (if I remember correctly). Someone might have to correct me on that one...but I think other people have said they had to switch conditioners to get away from ones with aloe.


----------



## LimiteEdS (Aug 8, 2009)

We have only had the tank/fish for roughly a month now. The water is the pre-bottled stuff from petsmart. We are actually using a lizard cage for the tank. We wanted something with a decent size that had a lid to keep our cat out. The cage is all plastic. I will try and post a pic once I get the camera recharged....


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Sadly, I came home from vacation this weekend to find that my dad's friend came and fed my fish without me knowing, so he put WAY too much food in there.
Because of it, the water was EXTEREMLY cloudy and there was tons of the white flaky stuff, I think that it comes from food being left in the water, but I'm not sure.
I dont know if your betta eats all the food, but be sure to take it out if it doesnt, that might help.


----------

